# Slac Wrist anyone



## wookieone (Mar 21, 2006)

Just got diagnosed as having SLAC wrist, in stand for something I am unable to quote correctly. But it is the result of an old old break in the wrist and many subsequent injuries. Well as surgeons often do, he reccomended surgery, yikes. Curious is anyone else has dealt with this? He did say a different hand position could help. Was thinking of trying some off road drop bars. Any experience or thoughts welcome.


----------



## Joe27 (May 13, 2010)

Slac is short for scapholunate advance collapse. This type of injury usually happens when you fall with hands outstretched, resulting in scapholunate ligament injury. Left untreated, injury will progress to Slac and arthritis will set in after.

Just underwent surgery for this on 1/27. Had a distal radius fracture mid-October. SL ligament damage was not detected until cast was removed four weeks post-Injury-- no thanks to the orthopedic doctor I initially saw. After getting a second and third opinion, it was already too late to save what was left of the SL ligament. So, the only option left was ligament reconstruction.

My suggestion is go for the surgery. But before that, go do some research before you decide on anything. I'm in my first week of recovery, with another seven to go. Then, its PT until full recovery. Don't worry, you'll be back hitting the singletrack in no time.


----------

